# Tired of catching flounder soooo



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Landed this 27.5 inch monster just as the sun was setting in Highlands Bayou. Slight wind, tide fairly slack and high. Psycho chicken glow with chartreuse tail


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Mesquite smoked redfish on a half shell


----------

